# BBK - Big Brake Kit - Brembo Porsche Macan / Audi Q5 - A7 - S7 - RS7



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

I have been looking around for brake upgrades and came across a few articles. Nothing Tiguan specific, mostly MQB Golf R / Audi swaps. I did see where someone swapped the Golf R caliper onto the Tiguan. It would make sense that this would encompass the 2018+ MQB Tiguan platform. Here's what I found so far for parts and part numbers.

* Description ** Maufacturer *** Part number	>Notes
* Caliper - LEFT ** 2017 Porsche Macan *** 95B615123F	>95B-615-123F
* Caliper - RIGHT	** 2017 Porsche Macan *** 95B615124F	>95B-615-124F

* Caliper - RIGHT	**2014+ Audi (A7/RS7/Q5/SQ5) *** 8R0615108H	
* Caliper - LEFT **2014+ Audi (A7/RS7/Q5/SQ5) *** 8R0615107H	

* Rotor 345mm ** Brembo *** 09C89211 >Audi PN 1K0615301AB, 1K0615301AR, 1K0615301M











Feel free to chime in on your swap experience. Please include any pictures and part numbers you have used.


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Wonder how the pedal feel is after this type of a mod, if it will need boosters or adjustment via OBD11.

Also wonder if it introduces any bias having these up front and the stocks on the rear.

The porsche versions of the calipers are fairly cheap! Looks like all you need other than the calipers are 345mm MK6 R Rotors and new brake lines...


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

HappyTiggy said:


> Wonder how the pedal feel is after this type of a mod, if it will need boosters or adjustment via OBD11.
> 
> Also wonder if it introduces any bias having these up front and the stocks on the rear.
> 
> The porsche versions of the calipers are fairly cheap! Looks like all you need other than the calipers are 345mm MK6 R Rotors and new brake lines...


The Golf R guys use this same big brake setup and they have the same 25mm bore master cylinder as the MK2 Tigunas ... also, the Audi SQ5 uses a 25.4mm bore master cylinder and has larger 4 piston calipers...

Here's the list of master cylinder interchange (per rockauto )

AUDI A3 2015-2019 
AUDI RS3 2017-2019 
AUDI S3 2014-2019 
AUDI TT 2016-2019 
SEAT TARRACO 2019 
VOLKSWAGEN ARTEON 2019 
VOLKSWAGEN ATLAS 2018-2019 
VOLKSWAGEN GOLF 2014-2019 
VOLKSWAGEN GTI 2015-2018 
VOLKSWAGEN TERAMONT 2019 
VOLKSWAGEN TIGUAN 2018-2019


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

those older Sq5 audi calipers come stock aluminum color I believe, cost effective but after considering a powercoat job, rebuild kit, pads, (new rotors?), it may be more cheaper to just get the TTs brake calipers, they sell the kits in either red or black. You ca rerun your stock tiggy rotors on them or upgarde to drilled/slotted if you're going for the look. I think it's all for looks though, lets face it who is going to track their tiggy grocery getter 

https://www.shopdap.com/brake-calip...pgrade-kit-for-golf-r-pp-gti-and-audi-s3.html


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes, this is mostly for looks and the cool factor on a Tiguan. The stock brakes look tiny... it would just be nice to have Brembo brakes on it...😁


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

MCMLXIX said:


> Yes, this is mostly for looks and the cool factor on a Tiguan. The stock brakes look tiny... it would just be nice to have Brembo brakes on it...😁


a new custom powder coat with brembo decals do look very sweet.

Not sure if ever discussed, the VW Touareg, I believe always comes with some brembos too, they're very cheap on ebay but not sure if they would bolt up to our cars, i believe the rotors are a different size though


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

stormTrooperIG said:


> a new custom powder coat with brembo decals do look very sweet.
> 
> Not sure if ever discussed, the VW Touareg, I believe always comes with some brembos too, they're very cheap on ebay but not sure if they would bolt up to our cars, i believe the rotors are a different size though


This is for the wife's R-Line … so...


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

MCMLXIX said:


> This is for the wife's R-Line … so...


That looks great!!

Our wives may be long lost cousins, we have a room in our house that was painted the tiffany blue, but I put a stop to it when she wanted to do the front door that color


----------



## MCMLXIX (Aug 24, 2020)

Brembo Drilled rotor.... 09.C892.1X (the X at the end designates the drilled version)


----------



## VAG Parts Bin (Oct 12, 2001)

The Macan/Q5 swap is popular on the GTI/R due to the "cheap" cost (apparently the Macan calipers are cheaper in the US than elsewhere), the wide range of pad options, and the open top design allowing quick pad swaps for the track.

I don't track my car (it's my daily) so I don't need to be able to swap pads more than every 3 years or so, and when you factor in painting, it brought the Macan/Q5 price to about on par with the TT-S swap (note that I bought my TT-S calipers from e-Acca where they were quite a bit cheaper than buying from a US vendor).

I went with the TT-S calipers for the above reasons plus I wanted to be a little different and they came in black so they match the rears on my R and required no painting/decaling.

My cost breakdown and part sources are detailed *HERE*

I'm not sure these should be classified as a "big brake kit" as they are the same size as the factory calipers and utilize the same size rotor. They are almost 6lbs lighter each vs. stock though and are 4-piston vs. the OEM 1-piston.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

what does it take to do this for a 2020 Atlas Cross Sport?


----------



## spiette (May 17, 2010)

Has anyone had wheel clearance issues with either caliper and OEM wheels?


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

Plenty of PP GTI calipers for sale. Wonder if direct fit.


----------



## muwang (Jul 24, 2012)

JOSHFL420 said:


> Plenty of PP GTI calipers for sale. Wonder if direct fit.


tiguan/r/gti pp share the same fronts. 

pp and r rear are 310 but the r is electronic parking brake. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I have the TTS calipers and club sport rotors on my Golf R, I think I'll be putting them on my Tiguan if I decide to get the mk8 or just upgrade the brakes again on the R to proper 6 pots. When I change to summers in a couple weeks I'm going to test fit both my Tiguan sets of wheels to see what the clearance is like on the TTS calipers on my R.


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

I used the macan calipers on my 2020 Tiguan. They do feel better than the stock ones IMO I left the stock rotors cause they are relatively new I’m just waiting on steel braided lines to come in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

TigR said:


> I used the macan calipers on my 2020 Tiguan. They do feel better than the stock ones IMO I left the stock rotors cause they are relatively new I’m just waiting on steel braided lines to come in


Love these BBS wheels on Tiggy.

Did you manage to get braided lines to go with Macan Calipers? Can you share where did you got those? 

Thanks


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

TigR said:


> I used the macan calipers on my 2020 Tiguan. They do feel better than the stock ones IMO I left the stock rotors cause they are relatively new I’m just waiting on steel braided lines to come in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You unbolt the stock caliper and bolt the Macan straight on the bracket with no modififcation ?


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

mrdouble99 said:


> You unbolt the stock caliper and bolt the Macan straight on the bracket with no modififcation ?


Yup. It’s a straight bolt on. Not bracket, no modifications needed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

Devilz said:


> Love these BBS wheels on Tiggy.
> 
> Did you manage to get braided lines to go with Macan Calipers? Can you share where did you got those?
> 
> Thanks


I got the lines from neuspeed. Give them a call and they’ll make them for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

TigR said:


> I used the macan calipers on my 2020 Tiguan. They do feel better than the stock ones IMO I left the stock rotors cause they are relatively new I’m just waiting on steel braided lines to come in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see factory rotors work lol

So just bolt on and go? Do you "NEED" steel brake lines or will our factory stuff work? Trying to get a kit together and have done soon.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

For those who are interested in the Macan BBK. Neuspeed put together one. https://neuspeed.com/collections/vo...-brake-upgrade-kit-pm7?variant=39482314424454. I am NOT sponsor by them or anything. Just helping out.
If I did not have the Neuspeed 6 piston 370mm & the 340 Neuspeed-Golf R rear, I would get this with the Macan Calipers & OEM Golf R rear. Love the 6 piston BBK combo.


----------



## Rscrazy (Jul 5, 2020)

Anyone tried q5 calipers on MK7 ?
As far as Macan is coding required ?


----------



## MiniBazzer (5 mo ago)

I've just ordered Brembo discs and pads for our Tiguan, so I'm now thinking about changing out the calipers too... 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

do it !


----------

